# Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals



## mtechniker2002 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wir fahren im August mit der Orca 3 von Hirtshals aus eine 4 Tagestour.

Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen:

Wie schaut´s denn da aus, sollten wir am Bug oder am Heck fischen? |kopfkrat

Driftet das Schiff immer gleich, oder stellt es der Kapitän auch mal anders rum?|kopfkrat

Welche Farben sind im August am Gelben Riff gut?|kopfkrat

Sollte man mit oder ohne Beifänger fischen?|kopfkrat

Freue mich auf zahlreiche Antworten#h

Schönen Gruß und ein kräftiges Petri Heil
mtechniker2002


----------



## Hechtpeter (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Hallo.

hab gerade meine 10. Tour mit den Orcas hinter mir, immer super,wenn das Wetter stimmt.


Am Heck steht man etwas besser.Der Bug ist ziehmlich hoch und schräg.Stundenlanges Stehen macht einen zum Hanghuhn.


Normalerweise wird die Drift immer gewechselt.


Farben sind meist relativ, hab meist mit Kieler Blitz in 150 gr geangelt.Bei starker Drift sind 400 gr angesagt.


Mein Standardvorfach ist aus 60.Monofiler selbst gebunden.9 cm Twister in Japanrot auf 6/0 Gamakatsuhaken.

Vergiss nicht die Makrelenforfächer !

Hier ist meine Letzte Fangmeldung:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244164


----------



## mtechniker2002 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Hallo Hechtpeter,

danke für die Info´s. 

Sind für mich sehr hilfreich. 
Wir sind sonst mit der Baltic1 von Hirtshals und von Sassnitz aus gefahren.

Wenn wir in Hirtshals waren hab ich meist 90 bis 125 gr Pilker von Hakuma gefischt.
Gibt´s ja leider nicht mehr....
Hab mir jetzt einige Kieler Blitz bis 125 gr und einige Königpilker bis 125 gr gekauft.

Schau ma mal was da so geht (bin schon ganz schön heiß auf´s fischen).

Rute verwende ich meist eine mit 100 gr Wurfgewicht und 2,7m Länge mit einer 4000 Stella und 17er geflochtenen.

Danke nochmal  

Schönen Gruß
mtechniker2002


----------



## Hechtpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Dein Gerät ist mit Sicherheit viel zu fein, glaube nicht ,daß Du damit viel Spaß hast...



Wurfgewicht *mindestens* 200 gr, deine Rolle erscheint viel zu klein und Pilker von 150 gr sind nur für wenig Drift und bestes Wetter geeignet.


----------



## mtechniker2002 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Servus hechtpeter,

ich hab immer 3 Ruten dabei:
- skyblade adrenalin sniper 100gr Wurfgewicht 
- Leitner Waller Spin bis 140 gr Wurfgewicht 
- Sportex Waller Spezial bis 200 gr Wurfgewicht

Rollen: 4000er Stella, 5000er Stella und 6500 US Baitrunner

Pilker: Die meisten bis 125 gr, aber auch ein paar bis 500gr.
Bis jetzt war meist die 100 gr Rute okay, hab mit der auch schon Dorsche bis 30 Pfund da oben gefangen (allerdings haben wir auch nur bis ca. 50 m Wassertiefe gefischt).

In welcher Tiefe wird denn mit der Orca 3 meist gefischt?

Meinst Du ich sollte noch ne 20 lbs Rute einpacken?

Schönen Gruß
mtechniker2002


----------



## Hechtpeter (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Hallo,

Deine Ruten sind wohl alle zu schwach auf der Brust#d


Wie Du damit 15 kilodorsche gefangen hast ,hätte ich gerne mal gesehen...


Gefischt haben wir auf dem Riff zwischen 40 und 70 Meter.


Im August hast Du sehr gute Chancen auf gute Seelachse mit Gewichten von mehr als 5 Kilo.Die zerrupfen gerne mal bestes Gerät.

Nimm besser mal stabiles Gerät mit.Deine Ruten passen nur auf extrem gutes Wetter ohne Drift.

Falls die Orca Nachts auf See bleibt, kann man auch wunderbar mit Buttvorfächern die Kiste füllen.Dafür wären Deine Ruten passend, nicht aber für Dorsch oder Seelachs.

Um die Filets in den Truhen wiederzufinden habe ich große Wäschenetze benutzt, Zwiebel- oder Kartoffelsäcke gehen auch.


Könnte schon wieder los!!!!


Gruß

Peter


----------



## mtechniker2002 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Hab da mal ein paar Bilder von August 2010 ...

Alle diese Fische mit der 100 gr Rute gefangen |rolleyes

Den großen mit 80 gr Pilker in 52m Tiefe...

Hab ca. 10 min für den Großen gebraucht...


Schönen Gruß
mtechniker2002


----------



## Hechtpeter (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Respekt, schöne Brummer dabei!


----------



## mtechniker2002 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Fischst Du eigentlich mit Multirolle oder Stationär ?


----------



## KlickerHH (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Moin Moin,

wir waren auch mal mit der Ocra 3 draussen.

Fänge waren nicht sehr ergiebig, war Oktober.
Skipper hatte uns versichert, wir seien die Einzigen auf dem Schiff und hatte dann Plätze doppelt vergeben. Also Kojen waren für uns nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Wurst war gammelig, die zum Frühstück serviert wurde.

Der Skipper hat es aber am Ende mit Geld wieder gut gemacht.
Würde aber nicht nochmal den Trip machen, um sowas zu erleben.

Insgesamt macht das Boot aber einen guten Eindruck.

Petri


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Na dann hast Du bestimmt auf dem Oberdeck gezeltet;+;+

Und eine Lebensmittelvergiftung davongetragen??

Aber wenn man damit noch mal Geld verdient hat, wunderbar,oder?????


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*



mtechniker2002 schrieb:


> Fischst Du eigentlich mit Multirolle oder Stationär ?


 

Am liebsten mit Stationärrolle, ansonsten mit meiner 320 Penn


----------



## mtechniker2002 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausfahrt mit Orca 3 von Hirtshals*

Ich fisch auch am liebsten mit Stationärrolle.

Mal schauen, was wir dieses Jahr so fangen werden.|supergri

Werd natürlich einen Bericht einstellen, wenn wir wieder da sind:vik:

Petri Heil

mtechniker2002


----------

